# Comment créer un serveur à distance ?



## CortoB (11 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai deux ordinateurs, dans deux lieux différents.

Je souhaiterais pourvoir travailler sur des dossiers à distance via internet, d'un ordinateur à l'autre (l'un des deux étant le maître, sur lequel sont stockées les données)...
Quelle est la solution la moins onéreuse et la plus simple pour un novice comme moi ?

Merci pour vous réponses, 

Corto


----------



## bompi (11 Novembre 2007)

&#199;a d&#233;pend ... Si tu as Leopard pour chacun, il y a une nouvelle fonctionnalit&#233; qui permet de le faire.
Sinon, il y a des solutions gratuites [ssh + VLC + Apple Remote].


----------



## CortoB (29 Novembre 2007)

Merci pour ta réponse... 
Pourrais-tu me donner plus d'infos sur la solution gratuite dont tu parles ?
Est-ce une solution combinée avec les trois logiciels que tu cites ?

Merci bien,

Corto


----------



## bompi (29 Novembre 2007)

Je me rends compte, à me relire, que j'ai fait une petite coquille : il faut lire VNC et non VLC. Suis-je distrait !

Je viens de voir ce site. Il pointe vers une video (pas vue). Essaye déjà avec ça.


----------



## wip (29 Novembre 2007)

C'est quoi le type de données (ou de fichiers) ?

C'est pas trop lourd ?


----------



## bompi (29 Novembre 2007)

Ce n'est pas hyper-rapide (ARD seul est plus optimisé, apparemment), mais c'est pas mal. Cela tient même compte du changement rapide d'utilisateur.


----------



## CortoB (30 Novembre 2007)

Oui, il s'agit de fichiers qui peuvent être lourds... De l'audio, de la vidéo, des images..
Je suis allé sur la page citée plus haut, mais le site est en anglais, un peu casse tête pour des infos compliquées pour moi..

J'ai téléchargé VNC, j'ai réussi sans pb à prendre le contrôle de mon mac à distance, mais c'est assez lent. En revanche, je n'ai pas trouvé le moyen de copier sur mon mac local les fichiers se trouvant dans le mac distant...
Vous avez des conseils pour optimiser la conection, tant sur le plan de la vitesse que de la sécurité ?

Du côté de Fetch, il doit être possible de se connecter à distance aussi... Mais à quoi correspondent exactement les données "hôte", "Identification" et "Mot de passe" ?
J'ai essayé de rentrer le nom de mon ordi, l'adresse IP et mon mot de passe, sans succès...

Merci à tous pour vos idées,

Corto


----------



## supermoquette (30 Novembre 2007)

Fetch > active le partage ftp (options avancées) > ton IP distante et user/pass d'un compte sur l'ordi distant.


----------



## CortoB (30 Novembre 2007)

Merci Supermoquette !  

Mais ça ne marche pas...
Je reprends ce que tu m'as écrit : 

Fetch > active le partage ftp (options avancées) 
_C'est fait..._


> ton IP distante 
_J'ai trouvé mon IP sur www.whatsmyip.com_
_Au passage, elle est différente de celle qui figure en bas de page dans mes préférences système, quand je clique sur "Accès FTP"... Pourquoi ?_


et user/pass d'un compte sur l'ordi distant.
_J'ai rentré mon nom et mon pass habituel_

Fetch me marque "erreur N° - 1"

Où se trouve mon erreur ?

Merci


----------



## supermoquette (30 Novembre 2007)

C'est l'IP de ta machine distante ? tu peux la voir avec VNC, ou mieux te faire un nom DNS gratuit (j'utilise dyndns.org et j'en suis très satisfait).


----------



## wip (30 Novembre 2007)

CortoB a dit:


> Merci Supermoquette !
> 
> Mais ça ne marche pas...
> Je reprends ce que tu m'as écrit :
> ...


Ton Mac peux avoir deux adresses IP. Une dans ton réseau chez toi (si tu as plusieurs mac et un routeur) et une sur internet.
Donc, as tu un réseau chez toi ?


----------



## CortoB (30 Novembre 2007)

Oui, j'ai un réseau via la free box...
Je peux effectivement me connecter d'un ordi à l'autre via airport.

En revanche, via fetch, ça ne marche pas.... Et j'en ai besoin pour me connecter quand je suis à distance.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Novembre 2007)

Comme le dit wip, tu as une IP publique for ze rest of ze world de la freebox vers internet (y a des widget pour la voir) et ton IP de réseau local. Mais il te faut l'IP publique de l'autre ordi distant )même démarche(&#8230;


----------



## wip (30 Novembre 2007)

Si je me souviens bien, en fait, tout tes ordis de ton réseau interne on la même adresse internet "for ze rest of the world". Il faut donc, quand tu viens de l'extérieur, indiquer au routeur vers quel ordi il faut qu'il envois l'information.
Il faut donc "mapper" le port par lequel passe l'information de ton routeur à ton ordi.
Un gros, c'est ça:
Si de l'info passe sur le port xxxx et vient de l'ordi IP xxx.xxx.x.x alors le diriger vers l'ordi du réseau interne IP 192.168.0.x.
C'est plutot chiant à faire et ça se passe dans l'interface de ton routeur... Bon courage.


----------



## CortoB (30 Novembre 2007)

Euhhhhhh... tu peux m'expliquer un peu plus ceci : 

_Si de l'info passe sur le port xxxx et vient de l'ordi IP xxx.xxx.x.x alors le diriger vers l'ordi du réseau interne IP 192.168.0.x.
C'est plutot chiant à faire et ça se passe dans l'interface de ton routeur... Bon courage._

J'avoue ne pas tout comprendre... 
Voici en PJ l'image écran de l'interface Routeur de Free. Je n'ai aucune idée de ce que je dois faire...

Merci en tout cas pour le temps que vous m'accordez ! 

Corto


----------



## bompi (30 Novembre 2007)

Si tu es parvenu à te connecter avec VNC, je suppose que tu ne devrais pas avoir de problème à te connecter avec un autre programme, en utilisant la même adresse que celle utilisée pour VNC.

Si tu veux copier des fichiers, je te conseillerais d'activer la connexion à distance (c'est de SSH, une méthode sécurisée et cryptée, qu'il s'agit) et d'utiliser un gratuit comme Fugu ou un payant comme Transmit pour te connecter et transférer tes fichiers.


----------



## CortoB (1 Décembre 2007)

Mmm.. j'ai réussi à me connecter à distance car je suis passé par le réseau WIfi de la free box... Mais pas via Internet.
Le problème reste donc entier pour moi... 

Quelqu'un pourait - il me débrouiller cette affaire évoquée plus haut ?

_Si de l'info passe sur le port xxxx et vient de l'ordi IP xxx.xxx.x.x alors le diriger vers l'ordi du réseau interne IP 192.168.0.x._
_C'est plutot chiant à faire et ça se passe dans l'interface de ton routeur... Bon courage_

Merci et bon WE à tous,

Corto


----------



## bompi (1 Décembre 2007)

Note que ceci devrait être dans un autre forum : Réseau, donc je transfère.

Ce qu'il faut, c'est faire de la translation d'adresse avec ton routeur Wifi.

Le routeur : il a une adresse numérique publique, c-a-d que tout le monde sur Internet peut le voir, sur cette adresse-là. D'un autre côté, il gère un réseau local, fournissant une adresse privée aux membres du réseau local.

Ce que tu veux, c'est, pour un service particulier d'une machine interne [par exemple SSH], pouvoir y accéder depuis l'extérieur. Le routeur doit donc créer une passerelle entre : l'adresse Internet publique, sur un port quelconque, et l'adresse numérique interne de la machine, sur le port SSH [c'est le numéro 22].

Cela se fait avec l'interface de ton routeur : il faut donc lire sa documentation pour voir comment effectuer du NAT (_Network Adress Translation_). Il est préférable de faire aussi en sorte que le routeur donne toujours la même adresse numérique interne à la machine voulue : il est alors plus simple de faire fonctionner la règle de la translation d'adresse.


----------



## CortoB (2 Décembre 2007)

Merci pour ta réponse super limpide !

J'en sais un peu plus maintenant... Je suis donc sur la page de mon FAI free, sur laquelle je peux régler les redirections de Ports... (J'ai mis dans un de mes mails précédents une image écran de cette page).

Beaucoup de paramètres sont disponibles, rien ne me semble évident... Pourrais-tu me guider ?
Merci bcp pour ton aide... 

Corto


----------



## bompi (2 Décembre 2007)

a) Bail DHCP permanent :
tu mets par exemple 192.168.0.20 et, pour l'adresse MAC, celle de la machine voulue.
Précisons que l'adresse MAC,  c'est un identifiant physique de la carte, donc quelque chose qui ne change pas en temps normal.
Ouvre les Préférences Systèmes, va dans Réseaux, choisis Airport, tu devrais alors voir un identifiant en douze chiffres ou caractères, groupés par deux et les groupes séparés par des double-point [genre : a0:b1:c9:8f:4d:60]. C'est cet identifiant que tu inscris dans le champ "Adresse MAC". Puis tu cliques sur "ajouter".
b) Redirection :
Port : 22
Protocole : tcp
Destination : 0.20
Port : 22
et ajouter.

Ainsi tu auras accès à SSH sur la machine. Et tu pourras transférer des fichiers aisément. Et si tu configures VNC _via_ SSH, tu pourras l'utiliser tout aussi aisément.


----------



## wip (4 Décembre 2007)

CortoB a dit:


> Quelqu'un pourait - il me débrouiller cette affaire évoquée plus haut ?
> 
> _Si de l'info passe sur le port xxxx (et vient de l'ordi IP xxx.xxx.x.x) alors le diriger vers l'ordi du réseau interne IP 192.168.0.x._
> _C'est plutot chiant à faire et ça se passe dans l'interface de ton routeur... Bon courage_
> ...


Désolé, j'étais parti en we prolongé 

Pour ma petite phrase, j'ai mis en gris une partie dont je suis plus vraiment sur. A mon avis, c'est optionnel et c'est de la sécurité en plus.

Sinon, avec ce qu'a mit Bompi (merci  ), je traduirai ça en disant :
_Si de l'info passe sur le port *22* (et vient de l'ordi IP xxx.xxx.x.x) alors le diriger vers l'ordi du réseau interne IP 192.168.0.*20*. (en supposant que 192.168.0.20 est l'adresse de ton ordi dans le réseau local)


_


----------



## CortoB (17 Décembre 2007)

Merci pour ces réponses éclairées...

Bonne journée à toi,

Corto


----------

